# Making A Demonstration Video



## NinjaChristian (Jun 23, 2016)

So I have talked to a friend of mine who does video editing and such, and we're going to make a demonstration video showing my skills; how good I am currently. I would like to know what people here would like to see in this video. Do you think that I should...
*break wood?    
*self defence?
*foot techniques?
*hand techniques?
I am very good at kicking, so you can expect a lot of that. I don't believe I will be doing sparring in the video. Thanks for your input!


----------



## marques (Jun 23, 2016)

Sparring!!  Alternatively, show your best, kicks.
Self-defence is always interesting; and controversial...


----------



## Tames D (Jun 23, 2016)

Demonstrate moves that you feel will work in a street fight.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 23, 2016)

Your demo should include:

- how to enter, and
- how to finish.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 23, 2016)

Who is your intended audience?  Is the the people here at Martialtalk?  Is it the wide world of YouTube? Is it a local audience?  Is it just for your own review and self-critique?  If you post here or on YouTube, are you willing to accept criticism, even if it seems harsh or unfair?

Consider these points, before you do it.


----------



## NinjaChristian (Jun 23, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> Who is your intended audience?  Is the the people here at Martialtalk?  Is it the wide world of YouTube? Is it a local audience?  Is it just for your own review and self-critique?  If you post here or on YouTube, are you willing to accept criticism, even if it seems harsh or unfair?
> 
> Consider these points, before you do it.


my intended audience is the people here on martial talk, or martial artists in general. I think that I am ready for harsh criticism; If it is constructive I will use it, if it is not I will ignore it.


----------



## Buka (Jun 24, 2016)

Whatever you film, we'll watch, bro.

Here's an idea for you, yourself. Film yourself sparring against better fighters and study the tapes. Note what works and what doesn't and figure out the whys. Look for your "tells", better fighters will see them. Look for their tells, too. Watch your set ups, your distance, that little step you take that you didn't realize you take, your distance etc. 

Watch _yourself_ and figure.....if I wanted to beat this guy, smother his kicks, counter him, jam him, sweep him....how would I do it?

It's not only helpful, it's kind of fun.


----------



## NinjaChristian (Jun 24, 2016)

Buka said:


> Whatever you film, we'll watch, bro.
> 
> Here's an idea for you, yourself. Film yourself sparring against better fighters and study the tapes. Note what works and what doesn't and figure out the whys. Look for your "tells", better fighters will see them. Look for their tells, too. Watch your set ups, your distance, that little step you take that you didn't realize you take, your distance etc.
> 
> ...


I like your idea, as soon as I can I will get a video of myself sparring. There is this third degree black belt that when I fight him, he obliterates me. Everyone else I can do pretty well against, just using my kicks to get at them. but when I fight him, I don't think that I have landed a kick on him yet. the only thing that I got him with is a reverse punch. I hope I can get a video of him and I sparring, and I'm sure you guys would like to see that too  .


----------



## Buka (Jun 24, 2016)

NinjaChristian said:


> I like your idea, as soon as I can I will get a video of myself sparring. There is this third degree black belt that when I fight him, he obliterates me. Everyone else I can do pretty well against, just using my kicks to get at them. but when I fight him, I don't think that I have landed a kick on him yet. the only thing that I got him with is a reverse punch. I hope I can get a video of him and I sparring, and I'm sure you guys would like to see that too  .



We would enjoy it, yes. And what you might want to do for yourself, is do the film thing with as many better fighters as you can. Have your buddy who does editing put it together for you. If you can do it over the course of a few months, try to spend some time sparring with your least favorite foot forward as well. And with taller and shorter fighters. Have your editing guy put it together a couple different ways. Like throwing a particular kick against a taller fighter, spliced with the same against a shorter fighter. Etc. And a file that consists of you getting scored on (regardless of the rule format) and study the whys and hows of that.

You're going to have some fun, bro.


----------



## Danny T (Jun 24, 2016)

NinjaChristian said:


> So I have talked to a friend of mine who does video editing and such, and we're going to make a demonstration video showing my skills; how good I am currently. I would like to know what people here would like to see in this video. Do you think that I should...
> *break wood?
> *self defence?
> *foot techniques?
> ...


Demo what you have listed above and then show how they relate directly as self defense actions and finally how they relate directly in a physical fight situation.


----------



## NinjaChristian (Jun 24, 2016)

Buka said:


> We would enjoy it, yes. And what you might want to do for yourself, is do the film thing with as many better fighters as you can. Have your buddy who does editing put it together for you. If you can do it over the course of a few months, try to spend some time sparring with your least favorite foot forward as well. And with taller and shorter fighters. Have your editing guy put it together a couple different ways. Like throwing a particular kick against a taller fighter, spliced with the same against a shorter fighter. Etc. And a file that consists of you getting scored on (regardless of the rule format) and study the whys and hows of that.
> 
> You're going to have some fun, bro.


We'll see what happens. I'll talk to my friend about it and see what he is willing to do.


----------



## MAfreak (Jun 24, 2016)

you could make a best of from the moves you like most. no matter if breaking, kicking, self-defense. i'd like to watch everything.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 24, 2016)

To record what you can do on movie clips is always a good idea. One day when you are 80 years old, you can look at your clips and tell your grandchildren what you could do when you were young.

When a

- geese flies over your head, it's voice will remain in the sky.
- tiger dies, it's skin will remain on the wall.
- person dies, his clips will remain on internet.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Jul 5, 2016)

NinjaChristian said:


> So I have talked to a friend of mine who does video editing and such, and we're going to make a demonstration video showing my skills; how good I am currently. I would like to know what people here would like to see in this video. Do you think that I should...
> *break wood?
> *self defence?
> *foot techniques?
> ...



how abt all of the aboveee * pls


----------



## NinjaChristian (Jul 5, 2016)

senseiblackbelt said:


> how abt all of the aboveee * pls


All will be in there


----------



## NinjaChristian (Jul 20, 2016)

My videographer has been really busy with work, so I havn't been able to work on the video with him. Kinda of bummed since I was excited to make a video for you guys. oh well, I hope that I can get one to you eventually.


----------

